# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Κόμβοι που ανακοινώνουν λάθος prefixes

## Cha0s

Προτείνω εδώ να δημοσιεύουμε ότι λάθος βρίσκουμε ώστε όσοι γνωρίζουν τους ιδιοκτήτες των κόμβων να τους ενημερώσουν σχετικά.
Δεν πρόκειται για thread να τα χώνουμε σε όσους έχουν κάνει κάποιο λάθος αλλά να υπάρξει ενημέρωση ώστε να διατηρήσουμε το routing table του δικτύου καθαρό.

Ξεκινάω λοιπόν:

http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1

Φαίνεται πως έχει λάθος φίλτρα στο BGP του και ανακοινώνει λάθος prefixes.



```
Αποδομένα C-Class:
10.26.129.0

Ανακοινωμένα Prefixes:
10.26.129.0/24
62.169.255.37/32
10.26.129.0/26
10.26.141.248/30
```

----------


## ipduh

ίσως εάν έβαζες μια σελίδα που ενημερώνεται αυτόματα και λέει ποιοι διαφιμίζουν χώρο που δεν τους έχει διατεθεί
... θα είχε και αρκετά false-positives aggreagates, anycast, κτλ

----------


## trendy

Παρατήρησα ότι κυκλοφορούν μέσα στο awmn τα συνολικά μας prefixes



```
BGP routing table entry for 10.0.0.0/10
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.14.147.145 10.14.157.253 10.21.124.73
  nvak-2315 dti-1 dti-1 ttel-6275 GFan1-12628 GFan2-12629 gvaf-4097 keyman-891 john70-416 john70-2-office-410 Danimoth-7522 NTUAcivil-16120 colours-14165 -38 kxrist-6840 MAKARAS-9627 mkar-9474 kostasg-15976 manos1-10721 Trackman-2379 PanoramiX-4758 7bpm-14835 DEM-IIT-19601 Confine_Federica_AWMN_AS-172193
    10.14.145.241 from 10.14.145.241 (10.14.145.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Thu Sep 12 12:31:04 2013

BGP routing table entry for 10.64.0.0/11
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.14.147.145 10.14.157.253 10.21.124.73
  nvak-2315 dti-1 dti-1 ayis-2804 bliz-72 ngia-913 john70-2-office-410 Danimoth-7522 anman-5078 CyberAngel-146 MAuVE-280 blueice-573 Doukas-10633 geosia-4488 igna-6985 igna2-17727 dkalo-18239 raditz-9326 alexa-6696 tansdevil-9936 thepat2-3687 Fotis80-3352 7bpm-14835 DEM-IIT-19601 Confine_Federica_AWMN_AS-172193
    10.14.145.241 from 10.14.145.241 (10.14.145.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Dampinfo: penalty 734, flapped 2 times in 00:06:55
      Last update: Fri Sep 13 17:52:16 2013
```

Μπορείτε να φιλτράρετε την κίνηση ώστε να στέλνονται στους γείτονες και όχι προς τα πίσω;
Επίσης είναι εντυπωσιακό πως ενώ η κίνηση ξεκινάει και καταλήγει στην Αγία Παρασκευή περνάει από 22 κόμβους

----------


## NetTraptor

Μάλλον ghost είναι γιατί το είδα εχθές ότι φεύγαν διάφορα με ένα update του MT (κάτι άλλαξαν στα filters). Αν είναι όντως πατάτα θα το φτιάξω.

----------


## ipduh

τώρα φάντασμα είναι

http://path.ipduh.awmn/?args=10.64.0...on=show+ip+bgp



```
% % Network not in table
confine-lookingglass> goodbye!
```

http://path.ipduh.awmn/?args=10.64.0...on=show+ip+bgp



```
BGP routing table entry for 10.64.0.0/11
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Not advertised to any peer
  john70-2-office-410 Danimoth-7522 anman-5078 CyberAngel-146 MAuVE-280 blueice-573 Doukas-10633 geosia-4488 igna-6985 igna2-17727 dkalo-18239 raditz-9326 alexa-6696 tansdevil-9936 thepat2-3687 Fotis80-3352 7bpm-14835 DEM-IIT-19601 Confine_Federica_AWMN_AS-172193
    10.21.241.67 (metric 1) from 10.21.241.67 (10.21.241.67)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, internal, best
      Last update: Sat Sep 14 03:10:06 2013


ares> goodbye!
```

----------


## devilman

για τη 10.0.0.10 που μας πάει τελικά στον 65200? ποιος ειναι ο 65200?
16585,3805,2581,577,1286,18242,65200
αυτό ειναι λάθος?

----------


## ipduh

> για τη 10.0.0.10 που μας πάει τελικά στον 65200? ποιος ειναι ο 65200?
> 16585,3805,2581,577,1286,18242,65200
> αυτό ειναι λάθος?


τί μάσκα; τί λάθος; θα πρέπει να προσδιορίσουμε τί ειναι λάθος και τί σωστό
το μόνο λάθος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι οτι αυτό το κουκουρουκου αυτονομο σύστημα δεν φαίνεται πουθενά στο WiND
ομως το WiND δεν ξέρει τι είναι αυτόνομο σύστημα και δεν έχει pool με αυτόνομα συστήματα ... τεσπα

αυτο;
10.0.0.10 anycast.voip.awmn 
http://path.ipduh.awmn/?args=10.0.0....on=show+ip+bgp

ή αυτό;
http://path.ipduh.awmn/?args=10.0.0....on=show+ip+bgp

----------


## Cha0s

Κάποιος ανακοινώνει ένα 10.0.0.0/10 το οποίο ρουφάει κίνηση που δεν του ανήκει αν κάποιος είναι down πχ.

Trace σε ανύπαρκτο prefix:
http://www.routers.awmn/index.php?se...250&do_trace=1


```
 # ADDRESS                          LOSS SENT    LAST     AVG    BEST   WORST
 1 10.26.36.166                       0%    1   0.9ms     0.9     0.9     0.9
 2 10.40.186.246                      0%    1   1.9ms     1.9     1.9     1.9
 3 10.18.225.13                       0%    1     4ms       4       4       4
 4 10.20.214.249                      0%    1   3.2ms     3.2     3.2     3.2
 5 10.20.214.243                      0%    1  21.7ms    21.7    21.7    21.7
 6 10.195.208.1                       0%    1  21.8ms    21.8    21.8    21.8
 7 10.140.32.254                      0%    1  27.7ms    27.7    27.7    27.7
 8 10.140.32.201                      0%    1  23.4ms    23.4    23.4    23.4
 9 10.140.42.253                      0%    1  20.5ms    20.5    20.5    20.5
10 10.140.14.129                      0%    1  48.9ms    48.9    48.9    48.9
11 10.140.14.121                      0%    1  73.4ms    73.4    73.4    73.4
12 10.140.14.113                      0%    1  41.9ms    41.9    41.9    41.9
13 10.140.19.194                      0%    1  32.7ms    32.7    32.7    32.7
14 10.143.3.146                       0%    1  16.1ms    16.1    16.1    16.1
15 10.143.3.145                       0%    1  17.2ms    17.2    17.2    17.2
16 10.143.3.166                       0%    1  18.7ms    18.7    18.7    18.7
17 10.143.12.98                       0%    1  15.7ms    15.7    15.7    15.7
18 10.143.12.102                      0%    1  51.9ms    51.9    51.9    51.9
19 10.140.7.5                         0%    1  28.1ms    28.1    28.1    28.1
20 10.140.7.66                        0%    1  26.7ms    26.7    26.7    26.7
21 10.249.4.253                       0%    1  20.4ms    20.4    20.4    20.4
22 10.249.3.254                       0%    1    26ms      26      26      26
23 10.249.2.249                       0%    1  82.1ms    82.1    82.1    82.1
24 10.249.19.253                      0%    1  64.6ms    64.6    64.6    64.6
25 10.249.18.253                      0%    1  57.1ms    57.1    57.1    57.1
26 10.249.17.253                      0%    1  80.8ms    80.8    80.8    80.8
27 10.249.16.249                      0%    1    88ms      88      88      88
28 10.224.7.6                         0%    1  70.9ms    70.9    70.9    70.9
29 10.224.7.250                       0%    1  78.4ms    78.4    78.4    78.4
30 10.148.101.45                      0%    1  75.3ms    75.3    75.3    75.3
31 10.148.120.33                      0%    1  69.8ms    69.8    69.8    69.8
32 10.148.130.45                      0%    1  69.8ms    69.8    69.8    69.8
33                                  100%    1 timeout
34                                  100%    1 timeout
35                                  100%    1 timeout
36 10.2.21.6                          0%    1  90.9ms    90.9    90.9    90.9
37 10.2.21.5                          0%    1  46.1ms    46.1    46.1    46.1
38 10.14.137.252                      0%    1  55.1ms    55.1    55.1    55.1
39 10.87.236.18                       0%    1    78ms      78      78      78
40 10.87.236.1                        0%    1  62.5ms    62.5    62.5    62.5
41 10.15.172.153                      0%    1  66.5ms    66.5    66.5    66.5
42 10.20.214.243                      0%    1  67.3ms    67.3    67.3    67.3
43 10.195.208.1                       0%    1  70.2ms    70.2    70.2    70.2
44 10.140.32.254                      0%    1  77.2ms    77.2    77.2    77.2
45 10.140.32.201                      0%    1  71.2ms    71.2    71.2    71.2
46 10.140.42.253                      0%    1  74.3ms    74.3    74.3    74.3
47 10.140.14.129                      0%    1  64.6ms    64.6    64.6    64.6
48 10.140.14.121                      0%    1  74.1ms    74.1    74.1    74.1
49 10.140.14.113                      0%    1  65.6ms    65.6    65.6    65.6
50 10.140.19.194                      0%    1  95.9ms    95.9    95.9    95.9
51 10.143.3.146                       0%    1  77.5ms    77.5    77.5    77.5
52 10.143.3.145                       0%    1 113.3ms   113.3   113.3   113.3
53 10.143.3.166                       0%    1  88.7ms    88.7    88.7    88.7
54 10.143.12.98                       0%    1   110ms     110     110     110
55 10.143.12.102                      0%    1  77.9ms    77.9    77.9    77.9
56 10.140.7.5                         0%    1 126.4ms   126.4   126.4   126.4
57 10.140.7.66                        0%    1  97.5ms    97.5    97.5    97.5
58 10.249.4.253                       0%    1    91ms      91      91      91
59 10.249.3.254                       0%    1  94.7ms    94.7    94.7    94.7
60 10.249.2.249                       0%    1 149.2ms   149.2   149.2   149.2
61 10.249.19.253                      0%    1 109.9ms   109.9   109.9   109.9
62 10.249.18.253                      0%    1 104.9ms   104.9   104.9   104.9
63 10.249.17.253                      0%    1 127.1ms   127.1   127.1   127.1
64                                  100%    1 timeout
65                                  100%    1 timeout
66                                  100%    1 timeout
67                                  100%    1 timeout
68                                  100%    1 timeout
```


http://www.routers.awmn/index.php?se...=2&arguements=


```
show ip bgp
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.26.36.114
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network           Next Hop              Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.0.0.0/10       10.26.36.166                                  0 9158 6496 639 44038 60032 60042 60014 60019 63003 63012 60007 49004 49003 49002 49019 49018 49017 49016 2247 22420 i
*  10.0.0.0/10       10.26.36.158                                  0 10826 9637 6496 639 44038 60032 60042 60014 60019 63003 63012 60007 49004 49003 49002 49019 49018 49017 49016 2247 22420 i
```

Ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για κάτι αντίστοιχο του default gateway που ανακοίνωναν κάποτε άλλοι. Ρουφάει κίνηση που δεν του ανήκει.

O sv1gyk 639 και ο Nasos765 9664 το βγάζουν στο AWMN απότι βλέπω
http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...prevnode=14075
http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...1&prevnode=639

Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει access στον sv1gyk και nasos να τα συμμαζέψει; Ένα απλό φίλτρο είναι να κόψει το 10.0.0.0/10

----------


## Cha0s

Βλέπω και άλλα μαργαριτάρια από τον κόμβο 22420 (εκτός AWMN - άγνωστο ποιος είναι)

10.0.0.0/10
10.0.30.0/24
10.49.0.0/16
10.64.0.0/16
10.144.0.0/14
10.224.20.0/24

https://wind.awmn.net/?page=ranges&subpage=allocation

Το 10.0.30.0/24 είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετο. Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά αποδομένο.
Το 10.49.0.0/16 καβαλάει τα prefixes των περιοχών Ψυχικού, Εκάλης και Πεντέλης.
Το 10.64.0.0/16 καβαλάει όλο το B-Class που έχει κατανεμηθεί για το Fraunhofer FKE
Το 10.144.0.0/14 δεν το βλέπω στην λίστα του Wind. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι
Το 10.224.20.0/24 επίσης δεν το βλέπω στην λίστα του Wind.


Προς το παρόν έχω κόψει όλο το AS 22420 στον router μου (προς το LAN μου - η BB κίνηση μένει ανέπαφη) μέχρι να διορθώσει το τι ανακοινώνει ή να κοπούν τα αυθαίρετα prefixes στους κόμβους που το βγάζουν AWMN (nasos & sv1gyk)

----------


## Cha0s

Έβαλα το stats.awmn να μετράει παραπάνω hops οπότε δείχνει και αυτά τα μακρινά AS τώρα.

http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...&prevnode=2247

Edit:

Επίσης σε αυτή τη διαδρομή μέχρι τον 22420 υπάρχει και το AS 2247 το οποίο κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παίζει στο AWMN όχι σε άλλη κοινότητα.
Αν σηκωθεί ποτέ το 2247 στο AWMN θα παίζει conflict...

----------


## ysam

http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1

με πρόλαβες

----------


## Cha0s

Btw, έκανα μαλακία στο stats και δεν αναγνωρίζει σωστά το charset... working on it...

Ok fixed  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> ίσως εάν έβαζες μια σελίδα που ενημερώνεται αυτόματα και λέει ποιοι διαφιμίζουν χώρο που δεν τους έχει διατεθεί
> ... θα είχε και αρκετά false-positives aggreagates, anycast, κτλ


χεχε το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό το thread όταν έφτιαξα αυτό http://www.stats.awmn/illegal_subnets.php μερικούς μήνες μετά.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Το 10.144.0.0/14 δεν το βλέπω στην λίστα του Wind. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι
> Το 10.224.20.0/24 επίσης δεν το βλέπω στην λίστα του Wind.


10.144.0.0/14 ewn Ευβοίας
10.224.0.0/14 wana Ηλείας

----------


## Cha0s

> 10.144.0.0/14 ewn Ευβοίας
> 10.224.0.0/14 wana Ηλείας


Δηλαδή το ίδιο AS ανακοινώνει και prefixes της Εύβοιας και prefixes της Ηλείας;
Τι διάολο δορυφορικά τα έχουν τα links τους;  :: 

Κάποιος να τα συμμαζέψει δεν υπάρχει;
Ας μου δοθεί access στους 2 κόμβους που τα βγάζουν AWMN να τα κόψω και άστον 22420 να ανακοινώνει ότι μπούρδα θέλει...

----------


## Cha0s

Μου δόθηκε access στον nasos765 όπου και κόπηκε το AS 22420.

Μόλις σταματήσει να ανακοινώνει λάθος prefixes τότε θα γίνει και πάλι allow.

Περιμένω access και από τον sv1gyk να το κόψω και εκεί να σταματήσει να έρχεται Αθήνα.

----------


## grigoris

μολις εκοψα το 10.144.0.0/14 απο τον 22420 (κομβος Φραγκαπηδηματος http://wana.gr/wind/?page=nodes&node=10 )
Αυτο συνεβη διοτι Ηλεια με Μεσσηνια εχουν static routing και ειχε μεινει το bgp network απο τοτε που πατρα και ηλεια εφθαναν ευβοια μεσω μεσσηνιας (της @#%$# δηλαδη)
Τωρα που βγηκε λινκ και απο την αλλη μερια (σοφικο) μπορουμε να το αφησουμε στο bgp (με σκοπιες στα static)

----------


## Cha0s

> μολις εκοψα το 10.144.0.0/14 απο τον 22420 (κομβος Φραγκαπηδηματος http://wana.gr/wind/?page=nodes&node=10 )
> Αυτο συνεβη διοτι Ηλεια με Μεσσηνια εχουν static routing και ειχε μεινει το bgp network απο τοτε που πατρα και ηλεια εφθαναν ευβοια μεσω μεσσηνιας (της @#%$# δηλαδη)
> Τωρα που βγηκε λινκ και απο την αλλη μερια (σοφικο) μπορουμε να το αφησουμε στο bgp (με σκοπιες στα static)


Ανακοινώνει διάφορα δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που έκοψες (που δεν επηρεάζει και το AWMN σε κάτι ούτως ή άλλως)

Το σημαντικό είναι να κοπούν τα AWMN Prefixes που ανακοινώνει.

http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1

----------


## grigoris

> Ανακοινώνει διάφορα δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που έκοψες (που δεν επηρεάζει και το AWMN σε κάτι ούτως ή άλλως)
> 
> Το σημαντικό είναι να κοπούν τα AWMN Prefixes που ανακοινώνει.
> 
> http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1


ξηλωθηκαν! Ωραια η υπηρεσια, δεν ηξερα οτι επαιζαν τα dns μας!

ΡΕ!!! ποιος εχει ονομασει τον κομβο μου beachiozos??? #$%^#$#&%%*^%$#[email protected]#%%&
ο vaggos13 λεει!!

----------


## Cha0s

> ξηλωθηκαν! Ωραια η υπηρεσια, δεν ηξερα οτι επαιζαν τα dns μας!
> 
> ΡΕ!!! ποιος εχει ονομασει τον κομβο μου beachiozos??? #$%^#$#&%%*^%$#[email protected]#%%&
> ο vaggos13 λεει!!


Το 2247 δικό σου είναι; Πρέπει να το αλλάξεις σε κάτι άλλο non-awmn βασικά.
Τα AS μέχρι τουλάχιστον 22000 είναι του AWMN. Οπότε τα ονόματα τα παίρνω από το WiND του AWMN βάση των AS/NodeIDs (γιαυτό nodes/AS πάνω από 22000 δεν έχουν ονόματα στο stats.awmn
Είναι αδύνατο και μη πρακτικό αν μπλέξουμε non awmn nodes με AWMN ASNs. Δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε troubleshooting ή να βγάλουμε στατιστικά και άλλες πληροφορίες όπως στο www.stats.awmn

----------


## grigoris

Αφενος ειμαι 10000χλμ μακρια (οποτε δεν τολμω να αλλαξω AS remotely), αφετερου ο 2247 ειναι client.
Αλλα και παλι προκειται για καθαρη τυχη το οτι δεν ειναι κομβος (ισως οχι και τοσο τυχη αφου μονο το 3% των nodeids ειναι κομβοι!)
Με αυτα και μ αυτα, ομως, το 1/3 των <65Κ AS ειναι καπαρωμενα για κομβους που δεν υπαρχουν και δε βλεπω το λογο να σταματησει πρωτου καταλαβει το συνολο των AS.
Καταληγω και παλι οτι δεν ειναι λυση αυτη. Ειτε τα "κρυβουμε" με καποιο τροπο, ειτε απελευθερωνουμε το υπολοιπο 97%

----------


## Cha0s

> Αφενος ειμαι 10000χλμ μακρια (οποτε δεν τολμω να αλλαξω AS remotely), αφετερου ο 2247 ειναι client.
> Αλλα και παλι προκειται για καθαρη τυχη το οτι δεν ειναι κομβος (ισως οχι και τοσο τυχη αφου μονο το 3% των nodeids ειναι κομβοι!)
> Με αυτα και μ αυτα, ομως, το 1/3 των <65Κ AS ειναι καπαρωμενα για κομβους που δεν υπαρχουν και δε βλεπω το λογο να σταματησει πρωτου καταλαβει το συνολο των AS.
> Καταληγω και παλι οτι δεν ειναι λυση αυτη. Ειτε τα "κρυβουμε" με καποιο τροπο, ειτε απελευθερωνουμε το υπολοιπο 97%


Αν έχεις πρόσβαση στα peers του 2247 γίνονται τα πάντα remotely.
Αλίμονο να έχουμε στήσει ολόκληρο backbone και να πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε τοπικά να κάνουμε μία ρύθμιση στο router.

Πέρα από αυτό, ασχέτως το πόσα λάθη και σαβούρα έχει το Wind, χρησιμοποιείς ένα AS που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είχε δημιουργήσει conflict στο AWMN (απλά ΕΤΥΧΕ να μην δημιουργήσει).
Το πως θα λυθεί το θέμα στο AWMN δεν αλλάζει σε καμία περίπτωση το ότι χρησιμοποιείς λάθος AS.
Και να καθαρίσουμε όλη την σαβούρα, και να δοθεί το 97% όπως το υπολόγισες, πάλι δεν θα έπαιρνες το 2247.

Οπότε είτε άλλαξε το είτε δώσε πρόσβαση σε κάποιον που ξέρει να το αλλάξει (παράλληλα με τα peers σου - δεν γίνεται μόνο στον 1 router αυτό).

Και όοοοοταν αξιωθεί κάποιος στο AWMN να κάνει ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στα nodeids/AS το κοιτάμε.
Δεν βλέπω λόγο να κανιβαλίζουμε το routing table επειδή το Αθηναϊκό wind έχει σαβούρα. Ακόμα και με την σαβούρα υπάρχουν κανόνες λειτουργίας σε αυτά τα δίκτυα. Δεν κάνει ο καθένας ότι του καπνίσει.

----------


## grigoris

δεν το διακινδυνευω remotely απλα..
Περα απο αυτο, δεν ειναι μονο το δικο μου AS, αλλα και ολα τα υπολοιπα του δικτυου..
Περα απο αυτο, δεν ασχολουνται και πολλοι σε αυτα τα μερη για να γινουν αυτες οι αλλαγες..
Περα απο αυτο, το αν θα μου δινοταν ή οχι το συγκεκριμενο AS μελλοντικα, πιστευω θα το μαθουμε μονο οταν αποφασιστει μια κοινη μεθοδος.. Εκτος κι αν το εχεις ηδη αποφασισει.
Περα απο αυτο, δε εννοειται κανιβαλισμος αναμεσα σε ξεχωριστα δικτυα (οπως ηταν οταν εφαρμοστηκε το bgp).

Οταν συμφωνησουμε σε μια οριστικη λυση -οποια και αν ειναι αυτη, εννοειται πως θα εφαρμοστει. Δε βλεπω το λογο για μπαλωματα τωρα απο τη στιγμη που το wind εξακολουθει να δινει αυθαιρετα AS σε κομβους και -επιπλεον- *ετυχε* να μην εχουμε AS conflicts

γενικοτερα..ζοριζομαστε προς λαθος κατευθυνση..

----------


## gas

Γρηγορη απο την στιγμη που οι κομβοι θα ειναι connected τα παντα γινονται remote χωρις να χασεις τον κομβο μην το φοβασε και εμπιστευσου τον chaos και κανε τις αλλαγες γιατι συντομα θα εχουμε προβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

> δεν το διακινδυνευω remotely απλα..
> Περα απο αυτο, δεν ειναι μονο το δικο μου AS, αλλα και ολα τα υπολοιπα του δικτυου..
> Περα απο αυτο, δεν ασχολουνται και πολλοι σε αυτα τα μερη για να γινουν αυτες οι αλλαγες..
> Περα απο αυτο, το αν θα μου δινοταν ή οχι το συγκεκριμενο AS μελλοντικα, πιστευω θα το μαθουμε μονο οταν αποφασιστει μια κοινη μεθοδος.. Εκτος κι αν το εχεις ηδη αποφασισει.
> Περα απο αυτο, δε εννοειται κανιβαλισμος αναμεσα σε ξεχωριστα δικτυα (οπως ηταν οταν εφαρμοστηκε το bgp).
> 
> Οταν συμφωνησουμε σε μια οριστικη λυση -οποια και αν ειναι αυτη, εννοειται πως θα εφαρμοστει. Δε βλεπω το λογο για μπαλωματα τωρα απο τη στιγμη που το wind εξακολουθει να δινει αυθαιρετα AS σε κομβους και -επιπλεον- *ετυχε* να μην εχουμε AS conflicts
> 
> γενικοτερα..ζοριζομαστε προς λαθος κατευθυνση..


Μπορώ να σου απαντήσω quote προς quote αλλά συνήθως τέτοιες απαντήσεις ανεβάζουν τους τόνους και δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεση μου. Εγώ απλά θέλω να συμμαζευτεί το routing table καθώς όποτε μένει un-checked για καιρό εμφανίζονται μαργαριτάρια όπως αυτά που αναφέρονται σε αυτό το topic ή στο εργαλείο που έφτιαξα γιαυτή τη δουλειά να γίνεται αυτοματοποιημένα (προς το παρόν για AWMN prefixes/AS) http://www.stats.awmn/illegal_subnets.php

Στο δια ταύτα: 
Προσφέρομαι να σου τα διορθώσω όλα εφόσον υπάρχει access στον κόμβο που ανακοινώνει το λάθος AS και σε όλα του τα peers.
Είναι υπόθεση 10 λεπτών και δεσμεύομαι να το ΞΑΝΑφτιάξω αν κάποτε υπάρξει οργάνωση στο θέμα των AS στην Ελλάδα και χρειαστεί πάλι αλλαγή.
Είναι καθαρά θέμα αλλαγής 5 BGP Peers και αλλαγής του AS του BGP Instance. 
Ούτε IPs αλλάζουν ούτε τίποτα. Ακόμα και το downtime θα είναι υπόθεση δευτερολέπτων.

----------


## grigoris

το καναμε chat!  :: 
Προς το παρον δε θα κανω καμια αλλαγη αφου (1) ουτε προβλημα υπαρχει -εκτος κι αν ο beachovios αποφασισει να στησει κομβο, (2) ουτε ο κομβος μου ειναι το μονο προβλημα -*oλοι οι κομβοι ειναι 4ψηφιοι και 5ψηφιοι με prefix 224*, (3) ουτε ειναι ευκολο -remote access, path που πεφτει συχνα, και αμα μεινω απεξω τοτε καλα χριστουγεννα!

----------


## Cha0s

Αν δεν έχεις τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις να το φτιάξεις δεν είναι κακό να ζητήσεις βοήθεια. Το να αφήνεις το λάθος να συνεχίζει είναι μαλακία προς όλους τους υπόλοιπους.
Δεν είσαι ο μόνος στο δίκτυο ξέρεις.

Να αρχίσω και εγώ να ανακοινώνω AS από 22400 έως 22499 και να λέω μία πίπα δικαιολογία ότι φοβάμαι να τα αλλάξω ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΩΝ και μείνω απέξω;

Προσωπικά κόβω το 2247 από τον κόμβο μου μέχρι να σταματήσω να το βλέπω να έρχεται από δίκτυο εκτός AWMN...

----------


## Cha0s

> ξηλωθηκαν! Ωραια η υπηρεσια, δεν ηξερα οτι επαιζαν τα dns μας!
> 
> ΡΕ!!! ποιος εχει ονομασει τον κομβο μου beachiozos??? #$%^#$#&%%*^%$#[email protected]#%%&
> ο vaggos13 λεει!!


Μόλις βλέπω να ξεκίνησαν να ανακοινώνονται πάλι.

Θα το κοιτάξει κάποιος; 

Ξαναπροσφέρομαι - αν δεν γνωρίζετε πως να το φτιάξετε - να το συμμαζέψω εγώ.

----------


## gas

Το πραγμα απλα εχει ξεφυγει εντελως:

http://prntscr.com/7m10j4
http://prntscr.com/7m12xr
http://prntscr.com/7m13gg

αυτα και αλλα πολλα απλα βαρεθηκα τα copy paste

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι θέμα έχεις πάλι? Μπορείς να μην δυναμιτίζεις με τέτοια σχόλια? Τι ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα σου και τι θες να λύσουμε. Μπορείς να τα συζητάς αντί να χαρακτηρίζεις και να δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις. Όλα λύνονται με μερικά κλικ. Που διαφωνείς?

----------

